

Color Shuts Down - sant0sk1
http://mashable.com/2012/10/17/color-shuts-down/

======
nollidge
Not according to Color themselves: [http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/17/color-
says-not-shutting-dow...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/17/color-says-not-
shutting-down/)

~~~
antr
i'm putting the popcorn in microwave

------
wgoodwin
This news is actually a brilliant illustration of the sloth of academic
publishing. I used Color as an example in a book review of an academic text on
the knowledge economy, written now almost 18 months ago. Hopefully, it will be
published by the end of the year.

~~~
victorma
Yes, because academic publishing should keep up with the latest tech news and
gossip, that's its main use and strength.

~~~
MartinCron
I know you weren't going for _helpful_ , but you also failed to get to either
funny or factually correct. We can do better than that, here.

------
benologist
Rewording of VentureBeat's article.

[http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/17/more-trouble-for-color-
sha...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/17/more-trouble-for-color-shareholders-
and-board-vote-to-wind-down-company/)

------
gbeeson
Of course, now Color has denied that it is shutting down. Let the good times
commence.

------
mdonahoe
I wonder how much of that $41 million is left.

~~~
Timmy_C
Venturebeat pointed out that "Color as a company still has plenty of cash in
the bank."

[http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/17/more-trouble-for-color-
sha...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/17/more-trouble-for-color-shareholders-
and-board-vote-to-wind-down-company/)

~~~
dasil003
They better.

